# What tail type and about how old?



## Julyfishgurl33 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got a baby betta from Petco his cup was cracked and he had about 1/4 inch of water left in it. I acclimated him to my 5 gallon for three hours by the drip method. Here are some pics of him





















My IPhone has taken over


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like a veil tail betta to me..


----------



## Julyfishgurl33 (Jul 19, 2014)

Any else?


My IPhone has taken over


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Unless you have a giant thermometer your betta is tiny. So I would think about 3 months old. As for type, no clue


----------



## Julyfishgurl33 (Jul 19, 2014)

He is a baby  


My IPhone has taken over


----------



## Daze (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice rescue I hate how petco treats bettas your fish lucky to have you and yes its a baby is it eating pellet food may still be on bbs


----------

